# strains?



## KSCsmoker (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions of where i could get seeds that are the real strains they list and and are capable of producing high quality harvest?

One

KSCsmoker


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 1, 2007)

seed banks dude just search that on
google and stuff will pop up like Niravana
and Flying dutchman seeds sumthin like that
or you could go to a website called everyonedoesit.com
they have a selection of seeds form a variety
of seed banks i hope that helps ya out
a little bit dude

peace.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 1, 2007)

i also heard the sttrain Big bud can
produce a very large harvest


----------



## KSCsmoker (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Birdman have you used any of these sites and if so were you happy with the final product. Also im not looking for massive harvest im actually just looking for a strain with a high potency any suggestions?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 1, 2007)

heh, white widow, white rhyno, northern lights. you have your hazes. you have the x's of all of those. There's many of high potency, northern lights is one of my favs.

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 1, 2007)

Try www.drchronic.com. This is where a lot of people get beans including me. Very fast and stealth is great. Nirvana has good strains for low prices. Heres some Nirvana Blue Mystic-


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 1, 2007)

Heh, that's waas, nirvanas blue mystic seed. That is BombBudPuffas amazing plant haha. Man it looks so gorgeous, theys hould pay you for advertising lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## The Growshop (Jul 1, 2007)

I can recommend GreenHouse Seeds very nice strains and nice harvest


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

i would get some Sour Diesel but
i havent seen a seed bank with
dem seeds like Dewayne said get
some white rhino or the strain called
ice or Durban Poison would be dang
good but just look at seed banks and 
stuff and look for the strain that you
really like..


----------



## gangsta bud (Jul 2, 2007)

nah deff drchronic , its official im gettin my next seeds there to , but that blue mystic is wus up


----------

